# offshore oil and gas work.



## jagsfan (Nov 19, 2011)

I am soon to be assigned to an offshore platform at Mumbai high and would like to know something about the transportation to and from platform,accommodation facilities,food etc. Can anyone give me some info on this subject?Thank you


----------

